# selbstverwaltende Abstimmung (z.B. Musik-Charts)



## Grumph (18. April 2004)

Hallo, 
ich wollte versuchen auf meine Hp eine Art Abstimmung zu stellen.
Beispielsweise alle Besucher auf der Seite können 
aus vorgegebenen Liedern eigene Charts wählen und auch selbst Lieder vorschlagen die dann in die Liste aufgenommen werden.
Die Liste sollt sich insgesamt selbst verwalten.
So meine Frage dazu ist jetzt erstmal, ist das überhaupt möglich bzw. vernünftig in HTML zu machen oder wäre es besser das in php zu programmieren.
Und natürlich, da ich mich nicht so mit programmieren auskenne, kann mir jemand Tips geben um das zu machen oder mir dabei helfen?
Vielen Dank schonmal!
Der Grumph


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (18. April 2004)

In HTML alleine ist das wohl eher nicht möglich, da die Informationen wer für was abgestimmt hat, ja nirgendwo dauerhaft gespeichert werden können. Ansonsten benutz mal die Forum-Suche oder Google zum Thema "Voting Script", etc.


----------



## thorusblood (18. April 2004)

richtig - in HTML hast Du deshalb "keine Chance", weil es sich um eine statische BEschreibungssprache handelt, die von Haus aus keinerlei dynamischen Elemente kennt oder gar Programmierkonzepte Ihr eigen nennt.

Dazu benötigt man immer entweder sog. Skriptsprachen wie JavaScript, DHTML oder gleich eine echte Programmiersprache wie C oder Java, die dann entweder als CGI-Programme  oder Applet eingebunden werden können.

Für Deine Funktionalität biete sich doch eigentlich aber das phpBB-Forum sehr schön an.

Unter http://www.phpbb.de findest Du den frei erhätlichen (und sehr guten & prof. Code) inkl. kompletten Tutorials und Hilfestellungen hierzu.

Ist zwar nicht ganz das was Du suchtest, aber so kannst Du ja Umfragen und indirekt auch Zählungen (wobei hierfür ein schlichter Counter ja geeigneter wäre  ) sehr komfortabel und leicht einbauen.


----------



## Grumph (19. April 2004)

Vielen Dank, werd ich mal probieren!


----------

